# Introduction



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello all, 

     Name’s Grimm and I’m new to smf. I just purchased an Oklahoma Joes highlander and am looking forward to my adventures to become a pit master.  I know it’s not an easy journey and there will be bumps along the way, but I know that if I can learn from the masters here and get better along the way it’s going to be a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston. You've come to the right place.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to the best place to learn about smoking. I started on that offset and cooked a lot of what I think was good BBQ on it. If you got the forward flow, I'd recommend the baffle plate, door gaskets, and cook chamber door latches to help with keeping the smoke/heat in as well as smoke/heat distribution. I also got the water pan, but almost never used it after I read some about the pros and cons of using water in the cook chamber. Here's a good video that will help you with fire management on that smoker.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to a great forum tons of info and tips and tricks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome Grimm, from Colorado.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome Grimm from Coastal South Carolina


----------



## kruizer (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome to the best place to learn about smoking. I started on that offset and cooked a lot of what I think was good BBQ on it. If you got the forward flow, I'd recommend the baffle plate, door gaskets, and cook chamber door latches to help with keeping the smoke/heat in as well as smoke/heat distribution. I also got the water pan, but almost never used it after I read some about the pros and cons of using water in the cook chamber. Here's a good video that will help you with fire management on that smoker.



Thanks for the welcome. I have the reverse flow with the forward flow option so the baffles came with and I got the gasket as well


SmokingUPnorth said:


> Welcome to a great forum tons of info and tips and tricks


thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Welcome to a great forum tons of info and tips and tricks


Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Welcome Grimm, from Colorado.


Thanks for the welcome, I’m in Colorado as well


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Welcome to SMF!


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Welcome Grimm from Coastal South Carolina


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 16, 2021)

Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 16, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Welcome aboard from SE Arizona.


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## tag0401 (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome from South Carolina


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post. And we are very visually oriented here...So brush up on your picture skills. LOL.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 17, 2021)

Welcome to SMF, Grimm!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 17, 2021)

tag0401 said:


> Welcome from South Carolina


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 17, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF, Grimm!
> Glad to have you join us!
> Al


Thanks for the welcome Al.


----------



## Gr1mm (Jun 17, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Welcome to SMF, Grimm!
> Glad to have you join us!
> Al





JLeonard said:


> Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post. And we are very visually oriented here...So brush up on your picture skills. LOL.
> Jim


Thanks for the welcome Jim. I’m planning my first brisket for the 4th of July, going to try to take lots of pics to post


----------

